# A Blue Skeen Tournament Shooter



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a picture of a custom Starship that Blue Skeen uses at tournaments. Him and his friend made a few of these over the years. I was lucky enough to be given one by Blue. I recently spoke to him and he is feeling great and has been shooting a ton. He calls this his "Long Tom". Flatband


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome I would love a starship


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks great FB and just your style.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i must be very sheltered,ive heard of them but never seen one,how is that to shoot,looks very comfortable??


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NICE! Thanks for sharing FB.. I wish I will be able to meet Blue one day

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Watching Blue shoot one of these at the tournament was a real treat!
It looks kind of crooked and skinny in person but he shoots the lights out with it, even sitting down.
Very cool, Gary!


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

That thing is sweet Gary. Hopefully before it gets too cold we get another shoot in so you can teach me how to shoot one the starship.


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's my Blue Skeen Starship. Flatband helped me identify it a while back. This has to be one of my most precious slingshots in my collection - and man, does it hit with some authority!


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Gary, Yep,ole Blue knows his stuff! I was just talking with him today and he is busy cutting down 3 or 4 big trees around his place -can't keep a good man down!! He also claims he's feeling great these days,trimmin' down a bit, and shooting the best he has in years!! But we were discussing his special tapered gum rubber bands ( I think he uses these on his starship shooters a good bit), as I discovered,Blue's tapers on my naturals to be my most accurate shooters lately ( Blue says they shoot a bit more smoothly, tho he uses a ton of latex). I also asked Blue about gum rubber for hunting and he told me in his early days the good ole gum would put a ball nice & deep into or through a rabbit, and he took a ton of game on them! And,having walked the course with him last year at the ECST, I noted that when the latex that he fitted on his starship missed ,every now & then, out came the little natural fork &gum rubber bands-he DIDN'T miss with that combo!! Anyway, it seems hes 'already planning on this coming year's ECST, so we are all in for a treat to watch & learn from this MASTER!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I got to shoot Blues starship at the 2011 ECST and was surprised and impressed that without any practice, accuracy was stellar.

Blue let me take all the measurements of his so I could make one like his. If it works why invent the wheel.

Thanks Blue!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome slingshot!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice I like starships,I still have Kingcat on my wish list maybe Xmas or next B/day


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see him again next April, quite the gentleman and a real slingshot folk hero. I had him autograph my favorite natural.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah ,he is something special. I also love the Starships-always have. There just is something I find appealing about them. I recently went back fulltime to shooting one and I just love it. I also made another one.It's almost finished and it is huge! Yeah, guys we're already starting to talk ECST 2012-YEAH BABY!!!!!!! Flatband


----------

